# Frustrated and want to improve my physical performance



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

I need to increase my strength and cardio. I think my weakness in strength is my core. But my cardio is so weak, I don't know why. I sometimes can't catch my breath and feel like I will pass out, especially doing burpees during the warm up part of class. I get very frustrated with myself but I just can't seem to stick to a workout plan at home.
I have noticed that when I jump rope every day, it helps my cardio, but there are still times when I just can't catch my breath during/after some exercises. I've been doing pushups (full), hand stands against a wall, and planks for core strengthening.
Sometimes I get bored of jump roping and I'd like to switch up my cardio and alternate days.
What do you all do for cardio and strength training?


----------



## pdg (Jun 15, 2018)

It's hard to know where to start without knowing where you are physically - i.e. what shape you're in now...

Losing the ability to breathe from burpees could be terrible if it's after like 3 of them - or it could be perfectly normal if you've done 10 minutes of intervals and are on burpee no. 37.

Sometimes, core and cardio can be linked - if your body is compensating in everything it's going to get hard quick.

Planks are only good up to a point (if you can hold a technically correct plank for a minute, it's time to mix it up), and only if you do them right - the very vast majority cheat them and things like hip flexors get recruited which does nothing for your core except give you a pain in your lower back (butt in the air) or they sag with all the load taken away from the core.

Press ups are the same - if you don't do them right there's no benefit and no point.

Wall hand stands? The wall takes 90% of the core out of it - just standing up straight would do more good... Put a cushion on the floor, do a head stand with no support except your hands. Again, only useful to a point.


As for the breathlessness - how many times can you walk up and down a flight of stairs before getting to the gasping stage?

10-15 steps, go up and come down - repeat. Don't rush it, but don't dawdle either. Aim for normal walking pace. Try not to rely on any bannister/handrail.

If you can't do that 5 times with nothing more than slightly heavier than normal breathing, go see a doctor, seriously.


You mentioned skipping (jump rope) - what style? Just one jump per rotation, both feet together? How long can you keep that up?


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

The most jumping rope I've done is 5 minutes straight and 3 reps. But normally, I do 2 minutes and rest for 30 seconds, repeat 5-7 times. I would guess I'm in like average shape. I'm trying to lose 13 pounds though. Sometimes I can do 20 burpees and I'm fine. But other times, I get lightheaded and out of breath, feel my pulse in my ears after just a few. Maybe I'm doing them wrong? 
I don't believe I am cheating my planks or pushups, as far as I know. 
My style of jump roping varies from both feet together, high knees, butt kickers, jogging, skipping, etc. But only one jump per rotation, I haven't been able to do more than that.
What else should I do to be able to go longer during cardio?
Also, as of now, I can do 20 full pushups in a row, and plank for 1 minute. I have 5lb weights that I use sometimes too.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> I need to increase my strength and cardio. I think my weakness in strength is my core. But my cardio is so weak, I don't know why. I sometimes can't catch my breath and feel like I will pass out, especially doing burpees during the warm up part of class. I get very frustrated with myself but I just can't seem to stick to a workout plan at home.
> I have noticed that when I jump rope every day, it helps my cardio, but there are still times when I just can't catch my breath during/after some exercises. I've been doing pushups (full), hand stands against a wall, and planks for core strengthening.
> Sometimes I get bored of jump roping and I'd like to switch up my cardio and alternate days.
> What do you all do for cardio and strength training?


burpees suck for everyone.  It's not an easy exercise and I don't think it ever becomes easy.  Some things are just physically demanding.  With burpees some people make them look easy but it's a challenge even for them.

For example,  running at your fastest speed will always be a challenge.  There is no cruise control / easy button for running at your fastest.


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> burpees suck for everyone.  It's not an easy exercise and I don't think it ever becomes easy.  Some things are just physically demanding.  With burpees some people make them look easy but it's a challenge even for them.
> 
> For example,  running at your fastest speed will always be a challenge.  There is no cruise control / easy button for running at your fastest.


That's a good point.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 15, 2018)

One thing on the cardio.  If you aren't breathing correctly (breath in and out at the right time) then it could make things harder than they should be.  If you haven't learned to breath correctly for your exercises then that would be the first place I would start working on.  If you do know how to breath correctly, then just keep practicing.   I'm sure you weren't always able to do the exercises at the same level that you are doing now.  Most things take time to see improvement.


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> One thing on the cardio.  If you aren't breathing correctly (breath in and out at the right time) then it could make things harder than they should be.  If you haven't learned to breath correctly for your exercises then that would be the first place I would start working on.  If you do know how to breath correctly, then just keep practicing.   I'm sure you weren't always able to do the exercises at the same level that you are doing now.  Most things take time to see improvement.


That's true. When I first joined my MA school a year ago, I could only do pushups on my knees and had to stop during the warm ups because I was too weak or in pain. At least now I can almost always finish the workout... even if I do feel like I'm dying at the end lol


----------



## drop bear (Jun 15, 2018)

Be consistent and hold yourself accountable.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 15, 2018)

I know this a bit of a lateral step from what your asking but are you eating properly ...you mentioned your trying to drop weight. If you are pushing yourself but aren't taking in the right nutrition then that will effect you. 

If your breathlessness is starting to get to you it might be an idea to get a medical check up ...not being an alarmist...


----------



## pdg (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> That's true. When I first joined my MA school a year ago, I could only do pushups on my knees and had to stop during the warm ups because I was too weak or in pain. At least now I can almost always finish the workout... even if I do feel like I'm dying at the end lol



That's the most important thing - long term improvement.

There's always going to be peaks and troughs - some days will be worse than others but if the average is improving then it's good.

I'm variable - sometimes 10 normal burpees in the middle of a warmup takes it out of me...

Other times I can do 20 "burpee plus" and barely break a sweat (that's hands down, kick out into high plank, hold for 3, star, reach through either side, legs back in, jump up hands high, sidekick left then right - repeat).


Try putting a mirror somewhere to check your posture in plank or pressup?


One major thing though:



watching said:


> I'm trying to lose 13 pounds



Forget that. Ignore the number.

Look at yourself instead.

Your weight will be what it will be - it will follow your shape and structure.

I'm heavier than I was 3 years ago, but I'm measurably slimmer and in better shape...


----------



## pdg (Jun 15, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> I know this a bit of a lateral step from what your asking but are you eating properly ...you mentioned your trying to drop weight. If you are pushing yourself but aren't taking in the right nutrition then that will effect you.
> 
> If your breathlessness is starting to get to you it might be an idea to get a medical check up ...not being an alarmist...



That's a valid point.

And the second half echoes what I said in my first reply...


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 15, 2018)

When you are saying the workout at the class are you meaning just the warm up or are you meaning the whole class ???

If it the warm up then great your doing it but if you are trying to compete with the younger or fitter members then don't...yes push yourself but don't compete until your levels are getting near them... That might not make sense

If it the class then martial arts are not a go at mach 2 with your hair on fire ...ok if your going to compete then yes you will have to be up to speed... it is about you and what you want not what some one else wants and don't feel pressured into that in any way if you are being (and yes I seen some classes that are like that ) then look else where ...even mention to your instructor that your struggling a bit and if he worth his salt he should already have noticed but if not he can keep a watchful eye on you


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 15, 2018)

I see by your avatar it says Karate and Kendo ..which is the discipline you follow if it Karate then I'm sure the Karate guys can steer you the right way if it Kendo then although it been a while lol...I'll try and help ...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> That's true. When I first joined my MA school a year ago, I could only do pushups on my knees and had to stop during the warm ups because I was too weak or in pain. At least now I can almost always finish the workout... even if I do feel like I'm dying at the end lol


Just a few weeks ago.  I told a fellow Jow Ga kung fu practitioner that I always tell myself to train harder after I watch his videos, then a few weeks later I see another Jow Ga practitioner training video and I tell myself to train harder.

So as a result, I never really feel like I'm making progress because I rarely take time to look at where I was compared to where I am now.   For me my training is always "where I want to be." vs "accepting where I am."

Every now and then I just have to slow down and remind myself that I'm not as bad as I think I am.   For the longest I thought I was just a beginner and then I discovered that I was more advanced than many of the Sifu's out there (I was actually told this by a Sifu).  In my mind I still can't imagine that as a reality even after seeing it myself.  So I keep training and always strive to be better than what I think I am.  I think it's natural for some people to be like this, but we have to always have a balance approach in our training and that includes making sure that we aren't too hard on ourselves.

Most of the time we don't need more training.  We just need to sustain the training that we are doing until it's time to increase the intensity.  And from time to time slow down and look back at where we used to be many months or years ago to where we are today.  There will always be improvement if you put in honest training.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> One thing on the cardio.  If you aren't breathing correctly (breath in and out at the right time) then it could make things harder than they should be.  If you haven't learned to breath correctly for your exercises then that would be the first place I would start working on.  If you do know how to breath correctly, then just keep practicing.   I'm sure you weren't always able to do the exercises at the same level that you are doing now.  Most things take time to see improvement.



With the little experience I have seeing other schools, I don't think breathing is taught and emphasized like it use to be.  Not only is it a thing needed for good stamina, it is also a source of gi.


----------



## jobo (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> I need to increase my strength and cardio. I think my weakness in strength is my core. But my cardio is so weak, I don't know why. I sometimes can't catch my breath and feel like I will pass out, especially doing burpees during the warm up part of class. I get very frustrated with myself but I just can't seem to stick to a workout plan at home.
> I have noticed that when I jump rope every day, it helps my cardio, but there are still times when I just can't catch my breath during/after some exercises. I've been doing pushups (full), hand stands against a wall, and planks for core strengthening.
> Sometimes I get bored of jump roping and I'd like to switch up my cardio and alternate days.
> What do you all do for cardio and strength training?


I think you've answered the question, you can't stick to a work out at home, ,exercising to show consistent improvement is impossible, your body gains and then doesn't then suddenly gains again, but if you are not doing consistent Exercise that probably won't happen

Then how are you measuring you level and your improvement, feeling light headed and struggling to breath is a good thing, that shows you've actually pushed your self enough to inprove, though the actual improvement might take a few weeks to show up.

Here's a thing that worked for me,, set your clock and run as far as you can in five minets, you should be gasping for air at the end,( you do need to push yourself) then repeat every two or three days, you will never stop gasping for air, but the distance your covering will get longer, that's a clear measure of your improvement in feet and inches, that you can easily measure. Jumping rope is difficult for cardio, as it's as much dependent on your co ordination as it is your cardio. And as you run out of oxygen, your co ordination goes and you Mess d up the jump,

Core strength should improve, with your general strength,but there lots of excesses you can do to boost it, when it comes to core, you need to exercise it really every day, you can if course do this by adjusting your pisture, Put your shoulders back, your chest out, your head high, sUck your BeLly in And go for a long walk, ,, If you engage your core muscles for an hour every day, by using them for their primary purpose, Ie standing up straight, And keeping your organs in their correct place, they will come on leaps and bouNds


----------



## spidersam (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> I need to increase my strength and cardio. I think my weakness in strength is my core. But my cardio is so weak, I don't know why. I sometimes can't catch my breath and feel like I will pass out, especially doing burpees during the warm up part of class. I get very frustrated with myself but I just can't seem to stick to a workout plan at home.
> I have noticed that when I jump rope every day, it helps my cardio, but there are still times when I just can't catch my breath during/after some exercises. I've been doing pushups (full), hand stands against a wall, and planks for core strengthening.
> Sometimes I get bored of jump roping and I'd like to switch up my cardio and alternate days.
> What do you all do for cardio and strength training?



I felt similar recently and seemed to find a rhythm that helped me improve--which was by changing the rhythm. I attend class three days per week. In between, I alternate workouts, so arms/abs one day, legs/abs another day, and high intensity or cardio the sixth day. Sometimes leg day is kicks, sometimes it's weights and squats. I found by training differently from class on my own, it's made my body more well rounded and I've improved. Finding various exercises keeps you excited, which in turn helps you train harder


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 15, 2018)

First, if you are really concerned, do get a checkup.  Make sure you are eating enough fuel to get you through a workout/class.  Some little energy giving snacks are good a bit before class.  Are you staying hydrated enough?   Are you holding your breathe when you are doing strenuous things, I have caught myself doing that.  

I get out of breath and dizzy sometimes too.  For me it is because I went from doing nothing, besides work which was generally being on my feet and walking, to MA. No consistent exercise before that   I am also 100+pounds overweight at the moment.  I was straight panting at first...lol.  Now, if I am doing the basic things I learned at first I am fine, but now we are training harder and learning new moves, so yep, I am breathing hard, because my body is working harder.


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> I see by your avatar it says Karate and Kendo ..which is the discipline you follow if it Karate then I'm sure the Karate guys can steer you the right way if it Kendo then although it been a while lol...I'll try and help ...


I train in American kenpo


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Be consistent and hold yourself accountable.


I know I need to and I struggle with that at times.


----------



## watching (Jun 15, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> I know this a bit of a lateral step from what your asking but are you eating properly ...you mentioned your trying to drop weight. If you are pushing yourself but aren't taking in the right nutrition then that will effect you.
> 
> If your breathlessness is starting to get to you it might be an idea to get a medical check up ...not being an alarmist...


I haven't been eating much at all, but it seems to be the only way I can drop weight. I'v also been intermittent fasting for a little while now.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> I know I need to and I struggle with that at times.


So the real issue probably is consistency. Start small, have someone else (someone you live or work with) hold you accountable. Set up a routine, and have concrete consequences for breaking that routine. Possibly rewards for holding to it. Have the person who holds you accountable manage those risks/rewards. When it's part of your routine so you don't need those risks/ rewards, increase the intensity of your routine. 
It's slow, but thebest overall solution imo


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 15, 2018)

watching said:


> I haven't been eating much at all, but it seems to be the only way I can drop weight. I'v also been intermittent fasting for a little while now.




Fasting is not the way to lose weight ...and it will make you ill ... a proper nutrition is way better and healthier and safer 

You need the proper fuel to be able to expend the energy you are looking to ...pushing yourself without that will not end in a good way.

Also do bear in mind that muscle weighs more that fat so don't get to hung up on watching the scales.

I know this may sound stupid but swimming and cycling are good cardio even a simple static bike (get on it watch tv or plug into music and pedal) try doing calisthenics that will tone you and if you choose the right excercises then you will gain a strong core which no matter what art you will require.

As others have said set goals but don't set the bar to high ...you do have other things to cope with in daily life and killing yourself in pursuit of martial arts ...not good 

I know nothing about your style of art so any specific training routines you better to ask the Kenpo folks


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 15, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> I know this a bit of a lateral step from what your asking but are you eating properly ...you mentioned your trying to drop weight. If you are pushing yourself but aren't taking in the right nutrition then that will effect you.
> 
> If your breathlessness is starting to get to you it might be an idea to get a medical check up ...not being an alarmist...



I also support this statement. Do get a baseline physical at the very least. Your Dr can advise you if your body is missing nutrients & minerals it needs from improper dieting. Sometimes the best way to lose weight is to reevaluate what you’re eating and make a healthier lifestyle choice.

I can relate to struggling to exercise at home. After a full day’s work sometimes I just don’t feel like exercising.

You may need to have a trainer or your instructor evaluate your training. It may be that you’re overtraining & need to allow your body to recuperate.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 16, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> I also support this statement. Do get a baseline physical at the very least. Your Dr can advise you if your body is missing nutrients & minerals it needs from improper dieting. Sometimes the best way to lose weight is to reevaluate what you’re eating and make a healthier lifestyle choice.
> 
> I can relate to struggling to exercise at home. After a full day’s work sometimes I just don’t feel like exercising.
> 
> ...


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2018)

Intermittent fasting done right does work.


----------



## jobo (Jun 17, 2018)

oldwarrior said:


> Fasting is not the way to lose weight ...and it will make you ill ... a proper nutrition is way better and healthier and safer
> 
> You need the proper fuel to be able to expend the energy you are looking to ...pushing yourself without that will not end in a good way.
> 
> ...


I'm not a great fan of fasting, but it's hard to argue with the proven benefits of intermittent fasting, as long as it remains intermittent, and doesn't become extreme


----------



## jobo (Jun 17, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> I also support this statement. Do get a baseline physical at the very least. Your Dr can advise you if your body is missing nutrients & minerals it needs from improper dieting. Sometimes the best way to lose weight is to reevaluate what you’re eating and make a healthier lifestyle choice.
> 
> I can relate to struggling to exercise at home. After a full day’s work sometimes I just don’t feel like exercising.
> 
> You may need to have a trainer or your instructor evaluate your training. It may be that you’re overtraining & need to allow your body to recuperate.


Well if your lacking motivation , there's no EXErcise e on earth that will help you improve, You can make,significant improvements to fitness on quite literally a hand full of miNs a day, heLl you can get a reasonable work out in with out moving off the couch, 

I really doubt he is " over training " not that it's impossible, but rather hard to actually do, but definitely impossible if you lack the motivation to train consistently,


----------



## Hudson69 (Jun 30, 2018)

For me I use running to build up my cardio.  For my core I use Yoga and circuit training.  Again though, it is what I am comfortable with.  Good luck in whatever you decided to do, just don't quit.


----------



## FriedRice (Jul 9, 2018)

watching said:


> I need to increase my strength and cardio. I think my weakness in strength is my core. But my cardio is so weak, I don't know why. I sometimes can't catch my breath and feel like I will pass out, especially doing burpees during the warm up part of class. I get very frustrated with myself but I just can't seem to stick to a workout plan at home.
> I have noticed that when I jump rope every day, it helps my cardio, but there are still times when I just can't catch my breath during/after some exercises. I've been doing pushups (full), hand stands against a wall, and planks for core strengthening.
> Sometimes I get bored of jump roping and I'd like to switch up my cardio and alternate days.
> What do you all do for cardio and strength training?



The question is, how do you know that you're really that bad? You could be, but maybe your class is full of ringers. Since you brought up burpees, a good measurement of cardio...so how many burpees can you do in 2 minutes? Rest 30 seconds. Then another 2 minute round. 

Goal is to hit 50 burpees per 2 min. = 100. 

We do this on a designated hard cardio day in Muay Thai class, so  once a week....and this is at the tail end of the warmup....so there was already 15 minutes of hard warmup leading to these final 2 rounds. Then the class starts. When I 1st started at this MMA gym, I thought I was in shape and with a decent MA background. I had to take so many breaks during the warmup and chicks were running by me while smirking. It took a good 3 months to get up to par.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 21, 2018)

I know this is old but just saw it. You want to get cardio get your trainers on and hit the roads. You want strength get in the gym. Martial arts can help with cardio and strength and so they should there should be some workout in martial arts but if you want to get great strength and cardio you need to put your own time In


----------

